

Ask HN: Best book on selling? - hajrice


======
mindcrime
For reference, a related question from Quora: [http://www.quora.com/What-are-
good-or-classic-books-on-selli...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-good-or-
classic-books-on-selling-and-the-sales-process)

I asked around the sales crew here at my $DAYJOB about this a few days ago,
and heard good things about _SPIN Selling_ and _The New Solution Selling_ ,
FWIW.

Sales people also always seem to cite Cialdini's _Influence_.

~~~
tst
Also there's an older thread on HN:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=568556>

~~~
mikehur
I second the recommendation for "Selling the Wheel"

------
damoncali
[http://www.trendsaction.com/product.php?product=The+Secret+o...](http://www.trendsaction.com/product.php?product=The+Secret+of+Selling++~+Anything)

This ebook is fantastic. That's all I can say about it.

------
SoWink
You can't go wrong with SPIN Selling, especially for products.

